# Leiria Lawyer



## E J (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am a new member who like others before me am looking to buy in Portugal and having read the warnings, am looking for a good english speaking lawyer in the Leiria area. I would be most grateful of any names of those you have experience of and could recommend (or not).


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi EJ

Welcome to the forum.

I can highly recommend Elise Sete Alvares who can be contacted on 966830028.


----------



## E J (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you travelling-man.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Caldas da Rainha is covered by the district of Leiria.

One avogado I would highly recommend is 
Rafael Crespo da Fonseca H&F Avogados 
mobile 91 345 32 60 work 262 180 232 work fax 262 180 233 
[email protected]


His English is EXCELLENT


----------



## E J (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you Siobhan, I'm hoping to find one in Leiria town if possible.


----------

